# Good routes in Mahwah



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi all,
Recently got a job in the Mahwah area and was wondering if there are any local rides or suggested good routes to take around the area since i am not familiar with it.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I know plenty of routes, I live in Allendale, work in Mahwah on Macarthur Blvd. Give me a call at 201-230--0716.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

How often do you goand what times do you prefer? Before work? After work? I havent been riding all that much this summer an wont be doing more than 50 m at this point. I will give you a call at some point. If not you can call me as well @ 201-926-6853. Name is Nahuel, pronounced Nah-wel.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I go whenever I can, lately it's been after work all because of work. Because of the current weather my next ride will probably be early Sunday morning. 40-50 miles is more than enough for me, if I can even make it at all.


----------

